# leash biting



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I have no personal experience, but I've read many places that say a metal leash will do wonders. Not a choke chain or anything like that, just a metal chain that feels (and tastes) bad when it's chewed on.

Good luck


----------



## angelica_hugo (Aug 27, 2005)

I had the same problem - I have sprayed 'Bitter Apple' [sold in pet stores] on the leash...and it has worked...he would nibble at first, but let it go after a few tries. He no longer bites it and even though I put other ones on I think he learned that the leashes "tasted yucky". 

The 'Bitter Apple' works great on other stuff around the house and car too!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Our trainer told us that was a way the dog is trying to show control over you..he told us to doa little pop with the leash and if she did it again to keep doing it.


----------



## NorCal Andy (Dec 21, 2005)

My breeder suggested to just leave the leash on the dog for a few days and let him run around with it. I first introuduced a collar which took 3-4 days and then attached a small leash to it and let Rusty run around the house. He soon realized it wasnt a threat and was fine with it.

Bitter Apple or the other bitter sprays dont work very well for me. I've sprayed them on things that Rusty is not suppose to chew on, and he sits there and keeps chewing. Not to mention that while I am in the process of spraying, it gets into MY mouth. The most efficient use I have found for bitter spray is spray it into the mouth followed by a key word (no bite). I do this when Rusty gets REALLY bad and goes past play nipping.


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

samson didnt like the leash and would bite and yipe and all of it the first time we did it....we just kept putting it on him....and now he walks to starbucks with my dad everyday...and he LOVES it...


----------

